# Wie wichtig ist euch Hintergrundmusik in Spielen?



## GameKing88 (4. Januar 2013)

Guten Tag!

Mich würde interessieren, wie wichtig für euch die Musik in einem Spiel ist!
Sollte nicht besser an der Qualität des Spiels getüfftelt werden, als z.B. irgendwelche Orchester, Komponisten etc. für den Soundtrack ranzuholen?
Spielt ihr Spiele ohne Hintergrundmusik?

Meine Meinung:

Ich persönlich nutze schon Jahre lang keine Hintergrundmusik mehr, da sie mich irgendwie nervt.
In Rollenspielen brauche ich keinen Orchester-Sound, da müssen für mich einfach nur die Soundeffekte der Umgebung, Charaktere etc. passen!
Musik würde es mir nur erschweren, mich in die Welt, der Story usw. hineinzuversetzen.
In Actionspielen ist es so ziemlich das selbe.
Gegnerstimmen, Schritte, tröpfelnde Rohre, ein Hallen in Tunneln etc., gute Waffensounds usw.! So etwas brauch ich in einem Spiel!

Ich finde, Musik in Spielen ist heute nicht mehr von Nöten, da im richtigen Leben auch keiner mit einem Instrument hinter dir her läuft und dir die Ohren zududdelt.
Also, wegen mir kann auf sowas in Zukunft gerne verzichtet werden, wenn die Qualität vom Spiel noch verbessert werden kann.
Gut, in Strategie- und Autorennspielen würde dadurch vielleicht etwas fehlen, aber im Action- und Rollenspielsektor ist so etwas Schnee von gestern.



Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Januar 2013)

Mir würde auch im Action- und RPG-Sektor was fehlen. Zumindestens die epische Hintergrunduntermalung bei Bosskämpfen!


----------



## maestrocool (4. Januar 2013)

Musik trägt immer noch die Stimmung mit, deswegen muss in jedem Spiel Hintergrund-Musik dabei sein, egal in welchem Genre das Spiel ist.
Nur die Lautstärke wird bei mir immer herunter geregelt, die Spielehersteller stellen es immer zu laut ein, was dann natürlich störend ist.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Gast1668381003 (4. Januar 2013)

Kommt auf das Spiel an. 

Gothic 1, 2 und 3 und Risen 1 wären ohne die fantastischen Kompositionen von "KaiRo" nur halb so gut, weil gerade die Musik eine unglaublich dichte Atmosphäre in die Spiele bringt, wie ich finde. 

Und auch die genialen Musikstücke von den alten Mega-Drive Sonic-Spielen...einfach göttlich


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2013)

Ich kann mich aber jetzt nicht entsinnen, dass in Gothic irgendwie nonstop die Musik im Hintergrund gedudelt hat, oder etwa doch? Falls doch, dann habe ich das glatt verdrängt. 
Musik ist oft lästig, speziell in RPGs draußen in der Wildnis - da möchte ich hören, wenn es im Gehölz raschelt und sich was anschleicht. Ansonsten abhängig vom Ambiente: Man kommt in eine Stadt/ein Dorf und da rennt dann ein Typ mit 'ner Klampfe rum - oder in der Dorfschänke mit den dazu passenden sonstigen Geräuschen, Choräle in Tempeln usw. Das schafft Atmosphäre. 
In Rennspielen, die mehr in Richtung Simulation gehen, bin ich auch nicht begeistert. Bei Simuls allgemein nicht.
Bei irgendwelchem arcademäßigen Funkram darf's schon rocken, keine Frage.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (4. Januar 2013)

Ich finde "Hintergrundmusik" bei einigen Spielen sehr wichtig. 
Das hängt halt davon ab was sie bewirken soll. Bei sehr dramatischen Scenen unterstreicht die Musik die Stimmung was, genau wie in Filmen, sehr wichtig ist. 

MfG


----------



## mülla1 (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo?!  ganz klar mit Musik  
Die Szene in der Jason brody in far cry 3 die Marihuana Felder abfackelt ist doch wohl nur mit der Mucke so richtig geil  

Nein Spaß beiseite... Musik gehört dazu... Ist doch ein teil der uns dabei hilft in eine andere Welt einzusteigen. Genau wie bei Filmen. Die besten Filme aller Zeiten haben auch alle eine erstklassige Musik. 
Kla über die Lautstärke kann man sich streiten.. Aber ganz ohne: niemals!


----------



## Thallassa (4. Januar 2013)

Das kommt immer ganz auf's Spiel drauf an. 

Ich muss sagen, bei 95% der Spiele geht mir die Hintergrundmusik auf den Wecker, ich lass dann immer meine eigenen Sachen dazu laufen.
Spiele bei denen es wirklich gut gemacht war, war Alan Wake, noch besser war Alan Wake's American Nightmare (Soundtrack-technisch)
Da hat alles gepasst. Auch bei GTA fand ich die Soundtracks immer klasse, wobei man da selten von Hintergrundmusik reden kann. 
Aber sonst fällt mir ehrlich gesagt kein Spiel ein, was mich audio-technisch begeistern konnte.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Januar 2013)

Musik ist wichtig in Spielen zumindest für den richtigen Gamer. Oder man sollte sagen Sounds in allgemeinen diese tragen nemlich zu Stimmung bei und das nicht weniger als Grafik. Ein Beispiel für guten Sound sind die Schreie der Draugr aus Skyrim.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (4. Januar 2013)

Mein Geschmack, braucht mal so mal so... Musik in Spielen. 
In EGO Shootern wie Metro2033 / Dead Space usw. hier brauche / möchte ich Musik welche die Atmosphäre unterstreicht. 
Wie währen die Stunden in "Resident evil" zu PlayStation Zeiten wohl abgelaufen ohne die tiefe Atmosphärische Musik welche mir den Schauer über den Rücken hat laufen lasse!

In einem Spiel wie Skyrim, finde ich es stimulierend in einem Kampf von dramatischer Musik begleitet zu werden. 
Oder die epischen Minuten aus Far Cry3 als der Spieler: Far Cry 3: Make It Bun Dem (Skrillex) - YouTube 
Es war EPISCH... 

Also komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, das Gute Spiele gute Musik brauchen. Diese muss aber richtig eingesetzt werden da sonst auch gute Musik, gute Spiele schlecht werden lässt. 

Als Beispiel für eine schlechte Musikalische Begleitung in einem eigl. guten Spiel nehme ich Stalker COP.
Die schlecht gewählte Musik zerstörte für meinen Geschmack die tiefe des Spiels. 

Musik macht das Leben leichter u. schöner (auch für uns Spieler). 
Nur darf Sie nicht zu Vordergründig die Tiefe eines Spiels durchtrenken. 

LG EDDIE


----------



## GameKing88 (4. Januar 2013)

Also, Gothic 3 empfand ich echt am schlimmsten. Erst streifte man draußen  durch die Felder, dann kam eine Horde Scavenger, bam, Kampfmusik, Gegner besiegt, Kampfmusik weg und wieder der ruhige Part. Nervend war das rund um die Haupstadt, wo der König saß. Dutzende Orks und ständig diese Wechsel zwischen ruhig und heftig. Varant genauso, mit den Untoten. Nein danke, hatte es dann ausgemacht. Ich hatte mir die CE damals bestellt, also als es erschien, da war ja der Soundtrack dabei, hab ich einmal reingehört und dann weggelegt. Mit der Musik konnt ich gar nichts anfangen.

Metro brauchte auch nicht wirklich Musik. Die Gespräche zwischen den Metro-Bewohnern und Feinden (erinnere mich da gern an die Stelle, als ein Bandit Bauchschmerzen hatte und dies seinem Kollegen mitteielte. Daraufhin eilte er zur Toilette und jaulte rum xD), das Schmatzen der Ungeheuer, das Radio in der schwarzen Stadion, das die ganze Zeit dudelte und und und. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man dass mit Hintergrundmusik genauso mitbekommen hätte.

In Filmen/Serien bevorzuge ich auch Musik, aber dann sollte es schon passen. Aber ein Film oder eine Serie, wirkt ja ganz anders auf die Person, als ein Spiel. Im Film ist alles schon festgelegt, der Zuschauer guckt ihn und kann sich dann ein Urteil bilden.
Ein Spiel spiele ich auf meine Art, jemand anderes auf seine. Meist kann man die Story noch beeinflussen (wenn auch nicht in jedem Spiel..) und so direkt mit der Spielwelt interagieren. Deswegen kann man, denke ich, Filme und Spiele nicht wirklich vergleichen.

Wahrscheinlich muss ich sie einfach beim spielen mal laufen lassen und  mir dann ein Urteil bilden. Jetzt neige ich dazu, nach der Installation erstmal ins Optionsmenue zu gehen und die Musik abzustellen xD.
Denen, welche Musik in Spielen wichtig ist, können sie ja auch mal weglassen, ich wette ihr nehmt das Spiel ganz anders wahr.

Aber das ist das tolle an guten Spielen, jeder kann es so genießen, wie er es möchte.


----------



## OctoCore (5. Januar 2013)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Also, Gothic 3 empfand ich echt am schlimmsten. Erst streifte man draußen  durch die Felder, dann kam eine Horde Scavenger, bam, Kampfmusik, Gegner besiegt, Kampfmusik weg und wieder der ruhige Part. Nervend war das rund um die Haupstadt, wo der König saß. Dutzende Orks und ständig diese Wechsel zwischen ruhig und heftig. Varant genauso, mit den Untoten. Nein danke, hatte es dann ausgemacht. Ich hatte mir die CE damals bestellt, also als es erschien, da war ja der Soundtrack dabei, hab ich einmal reingehört und dann weggelegt. Mit der Musik konnt ich gar nichts anfangen.


 
Ach jaaa - die Kampfmusik. Die war bzw. ist eigentlich ganz praktisch. Dann weiß man wenigstens, dass man Aufmerksamkeit erregt hat - oder das eine schlecht gelaunte Orc-Reisegruppe plötzlich hinter einem steht. Ab und an ist es in Gothic III auch mal angesagt, einfach die Beine in die Hand zu nehmen und wenn die Kampfmusik sich legt, weiß man auch ohne sich umzudrehen (manchmal ein schwerer Fehler), dass man die Verfolger abgehängt hat. 

Normalerweise ziehe ich die Musik in Games ziemlich weit runter und stelle die SoundFX (die meist für die Umgebungsgeräusche zuständig sind) dafür hoch.

In Spieleklassikern wie dem legendären Duke 3D habe ich auch die Sounddateien (in der Regel Midi) gegen eine eigene Auswahl ausgetauscht. Das kann die Atmosphäre noch mal etwas steigern.


----------



## XT1024 (5. Januar 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Das kommt immer ganz auf's Spiel drauf an.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, bei 95% der Spiele geht mir die Hintergrundmusik auf den Wecker,


 
Bei  mir wird nach den Grafikeinstellungen grundsätzlich die Musik  abgestellt. Es gibt recht wenige Spiele, bei denen die Musik laufen  muss(te) wiel sie perfekt passte oder einfach gefiel.
+ sämtliche Age of Empires bis einschließlich Age of Mythology - wäre ganz ohne Musik wohl stellenweise etwas langweilig
+ Freespace 1+2  tolle eventgesteuerte Musik
+ gelegentlich bei Unreal Tournament / 2003 singleplayer

- BF3, EVE Online, WoW, Borderland 2 um ein paar zu nennen - da weiß ich nicht ob es überhaupt musik gibt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2013)

Kommt auf das Game an, in den meisten Games wo ich es für 2. rangig erachte wird der Regler einfach nach Links gedreht


----------



## Low (5. Januar 2013)

Stellt euch mal Fallout 3/NV ohne Musik vor


----------



## Sieben (5. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal Fallout 3/NV ohne Musik vor


 
Da gibt es aber zwei Arten von Musik: Die Spielmusik und das Radio. Ersteres schalte ich aus Prinzip aus aber das Radio dudelt dafür rum (auch mit Mods, damit mehr Abwechslung vorhanden ist)  Zum Glück gibt es dafür auch zwei separate Regler...

Kommt halt auf das Spiel an, ob ich die Hintergrundmusik laufen lasse. Bei Dead Space 2 empfand ich es manchmal schon als "Cheat", wenn man weiß, wann der Monsterangriff zu Ende ist sobald sich die Musik wieder normalisiert. Ansonsten ist die Musik in dem Spiel schon echt atmosphärisch... .


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal Fallout 3/NV ohne Musik vor



Ohhh ja Fallout ohne Musik währe nie so gut wie es ist.


----------

